# Wi Am



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news ?


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Qual got through the first and second series with a triple and a long retired immediately followed by a blind through the marks. Wide open test.
Amateur was just starting the water blind when I left at 4:30.
Not sure on the Open.
Qual will start after the Open gets done with its water marks.
Sorry don't have any numbers of dogs still running.
How did you do in the derby Tim?


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the report. 3rd in Derby. Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

26 back to the water blind in the qual.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

16 back to the 4th in the qual


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

9 to water in Am.....tough quad. Flyer rtf side left side retired mom/pop middle. Shot ltd to rtf.


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Any results from the Qual yet? Thanks.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Could someone post the results from the Q? Thanks.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Entry Express not updated and no updates here....whats up?!?!


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

This is what I know.....from memory....LOL.....the Open: 1-Lardy..(*6$3) can't remember the dog's name! 2-#71,Pfaff-Jenny/LaFave 3-#81,Lardy-Roxie/Bensen 4-#40,Lardy-Jewel/Schuet=this gives an FC!!!!!! the AM: won by Jim Powers and Jet!!!! the Qual: sorry.....don't know. the Derby was won by dog#12-Crook-TJ/Leonescu 2-#19-Curtis-Wynn/Byers. places 3 & 4 won by Crook dogs.... AND this is ALL I remember today...to many miles driven.....However have put a friendly reminder call to the FT comm to post results ....tonight?????


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go Jim and Jet with the Am win!


----------

